# How much temperature fluctuation can a betta handle?



## miish (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm just curious about how much bettas can handle when it comes to temperature fluctuations.

Here's the situation: 
The tank sit on my desk in my dorm by the window. 
Temperature is normally 78F
In the mornings the sun shines into my room and it heats up in here, which puts the tank temperature at 82F.
I don't really have anywhere else to put the tank
I do have plants and stuff in the tank that give him shady spots but no caves.

The fish doesn't seem to mind though, he's active and flares all the time. 

Pretty much I just want to know if this will be okay, I don't want to hurt him in the long run !


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

a 5 degree change, thats not a bad at honestly


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

4 degrees isn't too bad. In the long run it might take a bit of a toll. What about using a piece of cardboard or something between the window and tank to absorb the heat? I wouldn't worry too much, but that would be a nice fix if you want a more stable temp.


----------



## miish (Nov 13, 2011)

Hmm okay !  I'm new to all this so I just wanted to make sure! I'll try the cardboard thing if I can find a piece.


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

There is no benchmark to say what every Betta can withstand.

What is certain is the less fluctuation in temperature, the better it is for the fish. Consistent fluctuation may lead to immune system issues, diseases and/or a shortened life-span.

I am willing to accept a 1-2 degree swing in my tanks, and they are both in direct sunlight from morning through to afternoon. 5 degrees seems excessive but I suppose it is possible depending on Northern/Southern hemisphere sun cycles. 

The positive here is that the temperature changes are within acceptable ranges for Bettas (76-86F), so that much is good hehe.


----------



## miish (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah I wasn't sure about it but I'm going to try the cardboard thing tomorrow! 
I don't know if it will do much because my whole room heats up even with the blinds closed 
I'd leave the window open but then it gets really cold and the temperature drops too much. I figured its better a little warmer than too cold!

Edit: My tanks only in direct sunlight in the morning because the sun shines straight in as it rises but then its on the other side of the building past noon so it cools off in here


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

Do you have heaters in your tanks?

This would assist maintaining temperature if you relocated them away from sunlight.


----------



## miish (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah I do, without the heaters the tank sits around 72-75 normally
My dorms small I don't really know where else I could put the tank lol!
I have a light on the tank, should I leave that off during the day? I don't think the lights doing much heating but maybe it could bring it down a degree or so.


----------

